# New born pup with eyes open



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen or experienced a new born pup with his eyes already open?


----------



## Cresthill (Apr 19, 2005)

I have not... but would suspect that there is something very wrong and would not be surprised if the puppy ends up blind. You might want to consult an eye specialist right away!!

Wendy Bonello
Cresthill Kennels
________
Drug Testing Kit


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Closest to new born I have seen, was about 6-7 days,and mom bit him and broke the seal in his lid. His eyes opened,I was worried, for problems,but he ended up fine. 
Their eyes are sealed at birth for a reason, I'd check with a vet,or opthomologist right away. Hope the the little guy will be fine.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Must be a republican puppy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, but ours was not alive...

I learned on the national geographic documentary that showed development in the womb that the puppies eyes are FIRST open THEN close while they are in the womb. So possibly your pup's never closed for some reason. That was my guess with the one we had...

My first instinct would be to keep him somewhere without direct and bright light. It would probably be more comfortable for him... Not sure why I think that. ????

-K


----------



## Me and Sam (Apr 6, 2021)

hibanks said:


> Has anyone ever seen or experienced a new born pup with his eyes already open?
> I had a pup born with her eyes open. Mom didn't want anything to do with the pup, and the pup wouldn't nurse. I hand fed her ever 2 hours and kept her eyes covered to prevent pain. After researching a lot, I learned that she would have a lifetime of neurological problems IF she survived. We made the difficult decision to let nature take it's course and little "Eyes" passed away feeling snuggled and hopefully loved. Never easy losing a pup.


----------

